# TV Ceiling Mount



## Dutchman80 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Everyone. Back for round two. I have a 32 inch TV that I intend to mount in my one and a half story home. I want to mount it on the 45 degree angled ceiling in the upstairs. I called Geek Squad at Best Buy, but that guy didn't have any idea. The roof framing is 2x4 with notty pine board finish in the living space.

Looking to hear idea so I can mount the TV without it falling off the ceiling. I can't believe I am the first to try to do this, but who knows. 

Any and all ideas would be great.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

do you want the TV vertical or at a 45° slant?

DM


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just search for a cathedral ceiling adapter. Find a ceiling joist and lag it in.

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCIQrQQwAg
http://store.videomountstore.com/cca-1.html


----------



## Dutchman80 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a flush mount which has a tiliting feature, so it would be to flush mount the tv on the 45 degree ceiling.


----------

